# H: Slate (basing material) W: Tau, Tyranids, Paypal



## Tarnag (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello all! I recently acquired a large amount of landscaping quality slate that is PERFECT for basing. However, I have way too much to use myself, so I figured I would help the wargaming community out and sell off some of my extra supply!

First, some examples:
































































All of my slate is hand broken, hand washed, and hand sorted. I sort them into three different sizes (Hormagaunt for scale): 

*Large* (perfect for display bases, 60mm or oval bases, monstrous creatures and flyers)*










*Medium* (perfect for 40mm bases, or to layer to raise up a character or squad leader)*










*Small* (finer chips, good for filling gaps and doing complete bases).










*Note: You can always break these down smaller

I'll be selling three sizes of containter, a *9.5oz for $6 + Shipping*, a *16oz for $10 + shipping*, and a *24oz for $15 + shipping*


















Each container will be packed as full as I can get it, and taped shut for safety during shipping. I will mix and match sizes in each container, just give me a rough estimate of what you'd like and I'll put it together!

*Shipping:* I've had multiple orders now from all across the country, so I've worked out a couple things on shipping. Slate is heavy, so USPS Priority Mail flat rate boxes are the cheapest option (plus they arrive in 2 days!). The medium box is the smallest that works, and it's $12, but you can fit multiple containers in it, so the shipping will stay the same if you order multiple (up to a point where I can't fit anymore in the box). If you'd like to discuss a different method of shipping, PM me, I'm open to anything.

I can post more pictures on request (current pictures selected for the slate, not the models or paint job, so don't judge me too harshly).

*Trading:* If you would rather trade for the slate, I collect Tyranids and Tau. My Tau army is just a start up right now so I need more from there, but I am always looking to expand my Nids! Highest on my list right now are *Kroot* (Definitely need a lot of these guys! I'm looking to have 40 in my final tournament lists), as well as *Gargoyles*, Gaunts of all kinds, Biovores (preferably finecast) or Tyrant Guard, but I'll seriously consider any offer from either army.


----------

